# Small Pig Woes



## pawoodswalker (Feb 13, 2012)

Friend of mine at work just got 6 small pigs and 1 has a bum leg, so he said he was going to put it down. He wanted to see if i could smoke it.I have a MES 40 and a UDS . He said it was probably around 20 lbs. Anyone have any experience with a small pig. If I cant smoke it whole maybe I can Cut it in half. Should I brine or not, Can always make sausage. Any other ideas always appreciated.


----------



## ron forst (Feb 13, 2012)

Id just talk him into either making sausage with it or else season it up and make pulled pork out of the whole thing


----------



## fishwrestler (Feb 13, 2012)

IMHO I thing cooking a little pig whole is your best option. Try to make sausage out of a 20lb hog is not going to get you much meat. If you smoke him/her low and slow you can then just pick the bones clean. When we do whole hog we leave the skin on and inject with marinade of your choice. We have also rubbed tha cavity down with a rub. No use doing it on the skin as most will not eat that and the rub does not penetrate the skin into the meat. Good lick and remember to post some pictures.

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2012)

A little one like that will have Very little Fat, so Brining or Injecting is a good idea...JJ


----------



## deltadude (Feb 13, 2012)

We have a local Meat shop that sells quality meats, but also smokes meat.  If you have something similar give them a call and ask, my meat shop loves to share advice.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 13, 2012)

Check this out. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95541/suckling-pig-uds


----------

